# Grand river



## BigFishAddict (Feb 25, 2012)

Would anyone care to shed some light on sections of the grand that hold walleye?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

BigFishAddict said:


> Would anyone care to shed some light on sections of the grand that hold walleye?


Just saw this. Thinking the answer is 'no'! 
I've fished the river for late season steel, also the Harbor(probably off and on many times over the past 40 some years!) Started launching in the river and headed towards the nuke plant area for eyes early in the year way before it became "popular" to fish the mid/eastern basin for "migrating" eyes. We caught early spawner "resident" eyes near shore 8 or so miles east of the river. BUT NEVER CAUGHT, OR SAW CAUGHT, any walleyes IN the Grand river! There is so little mention of it that it's either done by "tight lippers"--or a total Myth! Having said that, I see no logical reason why they wouldn't go upriver to spawn(resident fish), that is!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

They are there and they run the river. They also have resident fish up river as well.


----------



## Irishtrooper (Jun 28, 2016)

Yes you can catch walleye in the Grand. You may not hear much about them because the ones I've caught or have seen others catch have never had any legitimate size to them to make em worth keeping or talking about. I'm sure others may have found a hole with a keeper but I have not. Indian Point, I've caught quit a few in the spring early summer. But like I said all skinny and nothing over 10 MAY BE a 12".


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Years ago I caught a few out of the uniroyal hole in the spring fishing twister tails. Not sure if you can even fish there anymore because of all the "fisherman" littering.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Flathead76 said:


> Years ago I caught a few out of the uniroyal hole in the spring fishing twister tails. Not sure if you can even fish there anymore because of all the "fisherman" littering.


You can but lately the meth heads have been keeping the area less crowded due to break ins. This is also one of the areas we do hook up with bigger eyes.


----------



## bvonny12 (Jan 3, 2012)

-early march. Twister tails on gumball jigs......they are there and in bag limits. We caught a couple in the lower grand this fall trolling for steelhead and multiple have been pulled over the past two or three steelhead seasons all the way up to harpersfield! there's speculation that there is a resident fish population now in the harbor are and the fish migrate the lower grand quite often


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

bvonny12 said:


> -early march. Twister tails on gumball jigs......they are there and in bag limits. We caught a couple in the lower grand this fall trolling for steelhead and multiple have been pulled over the past two or three steelhead seasons all the way up to harpersfield! there's speculation that there is a resident fish population now in the harbor are and the fish migrate the lower grand quite often


Hate to admit this but this has been pushing 25 years ago but you are spot on. This is not a new thing but I can tell you some of looks that I received when leaving the river with a rope a walleyes from steel headers was priceless. Some of those fish were clunkers and not resident fish.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

You can catch them at the harpersfield dam while steelhead fishing with rapalas.


----------

